# Looking for special Noseart



## MM2forever (May 8, 2008)

Hi there,
for a long time now I'm searching for a noseart on the web I've seen on TV once.
The noseart is on a kind of big transport plane ... the only things I remember are that there's the "death" in a brown cape, in one hand the american flag and in the other a lightningbolt, Im not sure If there is dust behind him.
The rest of the plane looks like shining chrome.
It appears to be a today's plane or maybe a still exhibited one.

edit:// sorry, this might has to be moved to the picture request subforum, unfortunally i misse this sub when posting my thread


----------



## MM2forever (Oct 18, 2008)

For your interrest:

I finally found the Noseart i was looking for:






Its on a Bomber actually


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 18, 2008)

That's actually pretty nice!

B-25 incase your wandering


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 19, 2008)

That particular plane was in Wetaskawin (about 30 mins away from me) this summer.

Pictures: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/wwii-events/wetaskiwin-airshow-14354.html


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Nice Catch

Was actually looking for some more

Very nice shots

Thanks big time!


----------



## MM2forever (Oct 19, 2008)

It has its own Homepage: Pacific Prowler - North American B-25 Mitchell Bomber

Here you can have a couple more hi-res shots:
Pacific Prowler - Gallery

I made this one my Wallpaper:


----------



## AC-Jacko (Oct 19, 2008)

I love the B25. Only if I had the cash to buy one


----------

